# My little track car springs a surprise...........



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Well see if you can guess what I have bought as a little track car. It came up in the trade and I thought , that looks great fun for the money.

1) It's rare with only 500 made
2) It's FWD 
3) it's not from Germany.........

Neil


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Lexus LFA?


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Audiphil said:


> Lexus LFA?


FWD ???? :wink:


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

I think the 500 made is the giveaway - so my money would be on one of the 1980s WRC homologation cars. I'm plumping for a Lancia Delta HF Integrale.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Oh I cant hold back anymore , I got it in the trade for a shockingly low price with a full history too.

It's a Renault Sport Clio 182 Trophy , a special little car only made in this red colour with Recaro seats , Speedline wheels and race spec Sachs dampers. Contemporary roadtests said it was one of the best performance cars ever made and voted by EVO as the best FWD car off all time 










Slick tyres and a trackday coming right up


----------



## kevtga (Mar 8, 2012)

Looking good  and nice find it should be good fun on track


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

neilc said:


> Oh I cant hold back anymore , I got it in the trade for a shockingly low price with a full history too.
> 
> It's a Renault Sport Clio 182 Trophy , a special little car only made in this red colour with Recaro seats , Speedline wheels and race spec Sachs dampers. Contemporary roadtests said it was one of the best performance cars ever made and voted by EVO as the best FWD car off all time
> 
> ...


Lol, I loved my 172 - brother in law has it now.

Great track car, let the modding commence


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Loved mine after I put a 2.0l engine in my 1.2. Striped out completly with 2 bucket seats and a trust worthy sub haha










Sadly ended like this,



















After countless wiring faults I stripped the bodywork and sold it as a working engine only


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Been toying with the idea of one of these, absolutely weapon faster into corners than my sti


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Really nice Neil. For me modding began with my beautiful mint red renault 5 GT turbo. So seeing your new clio brought back some great memories. Its a different kettle of fish to the whole quattro audi s3/TT scene, all about pure unadulterated nimble chassis lightweight uninhibited fun...back to the basics. Awesome stuff. It will be an education for you if you take her on track..  
My dream is to someday find one of the last R5 Turbo Raider's. Special edition they made in metallic blue...ahh i wanted one so badly way back... :wink:

Damien.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Yeah these sure are a quick little car , never forget my first trackday years ago when I was in my old RS4 V8 and couldn't shake a well driven 172


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

neilc said:


> Yeah these sure are a quick little car , never forget my first trackday years ago when I was in my old RS4 V8 and couldn't shake a well driven 172


LOL....  Ok now must have been "AWKWARD" :lol:...Small light and nimble.... the old David and Goliath scenario...still bet your RS sounded awesome though...

Damien.


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

got myself a 182 today as a toy rather impressed with it so far 
Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

I had one, really fun little car, be careful of the front dampers as if they go they are £1k each to replace

The day I picked it up :wink:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Yes I had read about the dampers , but I have done some research and a motorsport agent at Silverstone does full rebuilds for £140 each damper. Looking forward to getting this pocket rocket on track.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Very nice. I had a very similar experience at Donington on my 1st trackday. couldn't believe it was as quick as it was in the corners.


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

Power flex dogbone mount is a must, tightens up the gear change a treat.

L


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

neilc said:


> Yes I had read about the dampers , but I have done some research and a motorsport agent at Silverstone does full rebuilds for £140 each damper. Looking forward to getting this pocket rocket on track.


Sounds much better, they will go.

What number is it? I had No 500


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

It's number 451 , Looks in really good order too. Tyres aren't all the same make so will invest in a set of Toyo R888's or Yoko Advan AD08's ready for track use anyway.


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

Very jealous! I really need a track car! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

neilc said:


> It's number 451 , Looks in really good order too. Tyres aren't all the same make so will invest in a set of Toyo R888's or Yoko Advan AD08's ready for track use anyway.


They came with Michelin Pilot Sport as standard, get a good air filter and exhaust on it, makes a massive difference


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

neilc said:


> It's number 451 , Looks in really good order too. Tyres aren't all the same make so will invest in a set of Toyo R888's or Yoko Advan AD08's ready for track use anyway.


Neil
You should talk to Lee about the car. He has a clio track car thats an absolute weapon.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Good point , Matt I will do. cheers


----------



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

neilc said:


> Good point , Matt I will do. cheers


i think you should sell it to me


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

staners1 said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > Good point , Matt I will do. cheers
> ...


£10000 and it's yours :wink:


----------



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

neilc said:


> staners1 said:
> 
> 
> > neilc said:
> ...


Haha I be been looking at them since my tt went down.


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

Nice one Neil! Clearly missed this thread the other day :roll:

Was wondering whether you had got it or not yet. Be good to hear how you get on


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

staners1 said:


> Haha I be been looking at them since my tt went down.


Get one ! Im enjoying mine


----------



## staners1 (Jan 7, 2012)

Adam-tt said:


> staners1 said:
> 
> 
> > Haha I be been looking at them since my tt went down.
> ...


im trying but dont want to spend to much as savinf for a house


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Well as some of you will know I have just got my new trophy last week (no 451) and thought I would take it to Cit-Ren in Norwich for a checkover and to get some little jobs doing , door switch failed etc etc.

Well I got a nasty surprise , the former keeper has replaced the front Sachs dampers with standard 182 dampers but left the sachs ones on the rear :? TBH I feel a bit miffed really as it would have taken 1 minute to search the cliotrophy forum or Cliosport.net and see the stickies about Sachs rebuilds !!

Another frustration is the car was sold to me with a full service history and their is no sign of a cambelt change.

The guys at Cit-Ren advised me of an issue with the auxiliary tensioner as it's squealing and maybe seized.

I already knew the car was on cheap chinese tyres ( God knows why ) but I now feel as if the former keeper ran this car on the cheap which you just cant do with a car like this.

So I am going to have to spend a little more than expected. I had a few conversations with Andy at KTR Racing this week and was intrigued to discuss with him a Suspension development they are working on with Nitron ( A leading race car suspension company ) This kit is being designed specifically to replace the troublesome sachs damper set-up.

So I will be looking into getting this kit when it's ready early next year.

But to start with the car is booked back in with Cit-ren on the 9th of January for a new cambelt kit , aux tensioner and belt too. As well as a new KTR cat back sports exhaust and KTR induction kit too.

Tyre wise I have ordered 4 x new Yokohama Advan Neova AD08 tyres.

So we are on the road to getting this Trophy back to fine fettle. Just going to cost me a bit more than expected.

But hey no pain no gain as they say !

Neil


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

Are you having the Dephaser pulley changed at the same time ?

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Adam-tt said:


> Are you having the Dephaser pulley changed at the same time ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


Yes Adam , they did mention that too.


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

Nice little purchase mate despite the issues. Stick with it.

We need to get on a trackday together.......or even better the Nurburgring. I need to beat my personal best of an 8:48!


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

L33JSA said:


> Nice little purchase mate despite the issues. Stick with it.
> 
> We need to get on a trackday together.......or even better the Nurburgring. I need to beat my personal best of an 8:48!


Sounds great Lee , just got to get these jobs sorted then will be doing as many trackdays as I can squeeze into a year 8)


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Real shame about that lot Neil ^^

Hopefully with a bit of time and cash you'll get it back how you want it.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Hark said:


> Real shame about that lot Neil ^^
> 
> Hopefully with a bit of time and cash you'll get it back how you want it.


Thanks Hark , looking forward to getting this on track early next year as soon as the Nitron dampers have been through development


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

Sorry to hear of your troubles. Im sure you will have it in tip top shape soon and it will be better than ever. 8)

Can never understand why people skimp on serviceable things. I can appreciate people don't always have the money straight away but if things are left and then forgotten, it just costs a lot more in the long run


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Ruffmeister said:


> Can never understand why people skimp on serviceable things.


People skimped on the dampers as they used to be £1k each to replace


----------

